

Hacker News IRC chat room? (the 2nd) - thefox

I found this: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=85189
But nobody is on freenode/#news.yc. Is there another hn irc room?
======
nephics
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=85191>

